# Whats this weed? Mint Family?



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Some of my shady pastures and farm lanes are getting over run by this plant. HIGH dose 2,4d will set it back. Tough to kill. Cattle wont touch it. Has a very strong oder when cut/touched. Stem has an almost square or ribbed shape...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably so Mike....with the square stem....and the flower arrangement looks to be mint. A residual herb probably needed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think you will find that is Parrilla Mint or beefsteak plant. Gotten to be a hugh problem here in the Shenandoah valley in the last several years. really bad for you when your neighbor fails to control. Grazon next will get it. I spray it with roundup in the fence rows. not sure, but i suspect that crossbow will get it too. I believe it is fairly toxic so I work hard to keep it suppressed in the hay fields


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

From what I just read 2,4d will supposedly get it, but I have had mixed results. Hit some with my weed wiper with 30% 2,4d and it killed it. Spot sprayed it with 2,4d and it has about 50/50 results..

How about Ally/Cimarron? Think that would do it? I have some of that on the shelf..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree, Perilla Mint. Very toxic. Luckily cows and horses will not eat it if anything else is growing.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Spray early and often with 2,4D at 2 quarts. It's tough to kill, produces LOTS of seeds. Mowing often helps also.

Ralph

Why can't crops grow as prolifically and as well as weeds?


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I also have an odd weed show up at the farm, seems to be growing like crazy!

It seems that it might not be a big problem as there have been a number of folks volunteering to clear them out


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

And here we try to keep the grass out of our mint.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Ralph
> Why can't crops grow as prolifically and as well as weeds?


Because if they did, everyone would be a hay farmer


----------

